# Unbeachtet und nicht gewürdigt: Diese Spiele hätten mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient



## AnneNeukirchner (4. November 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Unbeachtet und nicht gewürdigt: Diese Spiele hätten mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Unbeachtet und nicht gewürdigt: Diese Spiele hätten mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient


----------



## Chuck-Sarpei (4. November 2012)

Bei Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway schließe ich mich komplett an. 

Beispiele die mir noch einfielen: TimeShift, nicht nur nach meiner Meinung ein top Shooter der neben seinerzeit toller Grafik auch ein abwechslungsreiches Gameplay in unterschiedlichen, beeindruckenden Szenarien bot und immer hin ganze 10 Stunden lang war im Singleplayer. Blöderweise kam es zur gleichen Zeit auf den Markt, wie Crysis, UT 3, Medal of Honor: Airborne und nicht zuletzt Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare.

Unter den Actionrennspielen gibt es reichlich Vertreter, die sich auf dem PC mau verkauft hatten, trotz sehr guter Qualität (FlatOut 2, Burnout: Paradise, Split/Second usw.)

Edit: Prey war auch toll. Schade, dass es da wohl auch nie einen 2. Teil geben wird.


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (4. November 2012)

wenn jemand irgendwo im regal BINARY DOMAIN sieht. mitnehmen. ein geniales spiel


----------



## hifumi (4. November 2012)

Planescape Torment oder Grim Fandango sind aber hoch geschätzte Spiele. Auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht berauschend gewesen sein mögen, sind sie trotzdem unter Kennern sehr beliebt. Genauso Psychonauts, Beyond Good & Evil etc.

Da finde ich sowas wie "The Club" schon interessanter, davon hab ich auch noch nix gehört.
Heutzutage gibt es so viele Spiele, da kann schnell mal was unter den Tisch fallen.


----------



## golani79 (4. November 2012)

Brothers in Arms: HH war ein super Spiel - die Serie generell wurde aber auch hier auf PC Games ein wenig stiefmütterlich behandelt wenn ich mich recht erinnere.

Würde mich über einen richtigen Nachfolger, der in den Ardennen spielt, sehr freuen.


----------



## SirForce (4. November 2012)

Wieso lautet eigentlich das Motto dieser Galerie "Spiele die mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätten", wenn The Club und Mercenaries 2 doch scheinbar ziemliche miese Spiele waren (so geht es jedenfalls aus der Beschreibung hervor)?

Aber gut, bei Mirrors Edge finde ich den finanziellen Flop am bedauernswertesten, da mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Es gab zwar auch Kritikpunkte (wie die langweiligen Innenlevel), aber ich hätte mir einfach einen Nachfolger gewünscht. Stattdessen werden wir jetzt ständig mit neuen Battlefield Updates und DLCs versorgt. Schade.

Wie @hifumi schon angemerkt hat, die meisten Spiele waren zwar finanziell nicht so erfolgreich, aber sind nach wie vor hoch geschätzt. Manchmal braucht es eben etwas, bis die wahre Qualität eines Produktes den "Massenmarkt" erreicht. Bei Blues Brothers im Filmbereich war es da ja nicht anders.

Weitere Spiele, die mir für diese Galerie einfallen würden, die aber nie auf dem PC erschienen, sind Ico sowie sein Nachfolger im Geiste Shadow of the Colossus, sowie Okami.


----------



## MCONERACER (4. November 2012)

Ico, Shadow of colloses, Okami, beyond Good & Evil, Mercenaries 2, Just Cause, Mirrors Edge, Dantes Inferno, Dragons Dogma, Kingdoms of Amalur reckoning, Heavy Rain, Blur, Split Second Velocity, Pure, Fuel, Peter jacksons King Kong, Rage, Mag, Binary Domain, Sorcery, Ruse,, Catherine, Black, Overlord, Turok, Borderlands, Sleeping Dogs usw. Diese Spiele haben meiner Meinung nach mehr Respekt verdient. Das sind teilweise neuartige Spiele, die nicht den direkten Einheitsbrei zeigen. Ok Turok sit vielleicht grafisch Müll, aber in welchem Spiel gibt es bitte schön Dinos, außer Dino Crisis das auch viel zu schlecht aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Nerdkiller (4. November 2012)

Alleine Vanquish und Bayonetta wurden meiner Meinung nach zu wenig beachtet wenn ich dann noch an Bulletstorm denke. Geiles Stück! Aber auch Dead Space, Infamous und Deus Ex fand ich recht unbeachtet...genauso Fahrenheit oder LA Noire was schlechter bewertet wurde nur weil es ein Singleplayer mit Linearität in einer Open World ohne Open World Elemente war...naja was solls. Die diese Spiele gespielt haben wissen genauso wie Ihre Entwickler dass sie gut waren und sind. Auch ganz ohne Hype! Meistens sind doch gehypte Spiele ehh enttäuschender als Spiele die Geheimtipps sind.


----------



## hifumi (4. November 2012)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> Meistens sind doch gehypte Spiele ehh enttäuschender als Spiele die Geheimtipps sind.


 
Vielleicht, weil man sich von einem gehypten Spiel meist zuviel verspricht, während ein Geheimtipp eh schon unter der Kategorie "Nur was für Kenner" oder so läuft, und man sich deswegen drauf einstellt irgendwas ungewöhnliches zu bekommen.


----------



## Nerdkiller (4. November 2012)

genau das habe ich damit gemeint...im Übrigen finde ich es heutzutage immer wieder lustig wenn sich vor großen Spielkonferenzen darüber echauffiert dass kaum Überrascchungen dabei waren obwohl man doch ehh schon über jeder noch so kleinen Schnipsel im Vorfeld berichtet....


----------



## Nerdkiller (4. November 2012)

sorry wegen der beschissenen Rechtschreibung habe diesmal zu spät drüber geguckt und schon gesendet =/


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2012)

Nerdkiller schrieb:


> sorry wegen der beschissenen Rechtschreibung habe diesmal zu spät drüber geguckt und schon gesendet =/


Gemessen am Durchschnitt ist deine Rechtschreibung ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## repe666 (4. November 2012)

Dark Messiah of Might and Magic würde mir auf die Schnelle noch einfallen.


----------



## tastenklopper (4. November 2012)

Es gibt leider zu viele gute Spiele, die zu Unrecht untergegangen oder in Vergessenheit geraten sind. Die Auswahl auf zehn zu begrenzen, ist da schon oberflächlich.
Bei *Brothers in Arms: Hell's Highway *war es jedoch abzusehen und nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt, obwohl es vieles besser machte als das zeitnah erschienene _Call of Duty: World at War_: Emotionale Story, glaubwürdige Charaktäre und authentische Kriegsatmosphäre. Auf der anderen Seite ging Gearbox viele Kompromisse ein, vorallem wenn man die Vorgänger kennt: Selbstheilung, Deckungssystem, übertriebene Death Cam, mehr Action. Weg vom realistischen Taktik-Shooter, hin zum modernen Shooter-Mainstream (Call of Duty, Gears of War). Eine Niederlage gegen _World at War _war vorprogrammiert.

Man kann natürlich auch Beispiele wie *Anno *oder *Gothic *nennen. Hierzulande erfolgreich, im Ausland Nischenprodukte.


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2012)

*Defense Grid: The Awakening* - für jeden, der mit dem Genre_ Tower Defense _was anfangen kann.
*Overlord* - quasi als Sauron mit einer Goblinherde durchs Fantasyland ziehen
*Alice: Madness returns* - Surrealismus pur - und endlich ein Spiel, in dem Hüpfen Spaß macht


----------



## Sanador (4. November 2012)

_Kingdoms of Amalur_ - _Reckoning würde ich auch noch hinzufügen, da es ein sehr tolles Kampfsystem und eine sehr schöne, abwechslungsreiche Welt hat ( ok, sie ist zwar auch recht leer, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben ).

_


----------



## der-jan (4. November 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Planescape Torment oder Grim Fandango sind aber hoch geschätzte Spiele. Auch wenn die Verkaufszahlen nicht berauschend gewesen sein mögen, sind sie trotzdem unter Kennern sehr beliebt. Genauso Psychonauts, Beyond Good & Evil etc.


 aber verkaufszahlen ist das wichtige - daß irgend ein paar "kenner" das spiel sehr lieben, das hilft vielleicht ihnen aber nicht dem spiel (außer ein "kenner" ist sehr vermögend und macht ein paar mio locker für ein addon, ne fortsetzung...)


> Da finde ich sowas wie "The Club" schon interessanter, davon hab ich auch noch nix gehört.
> Heutzutage gibt es so viele Spiele, da kann schnell mal was unter den Tisch fallen.


 the club bekam in den pcg news gerade ein zwei mal einen zwei zeiler, glaube einen test gab es nie - aus dem bauch heraus hätte ich vermutet, daß es am ende nur auf xbox kam - aber wie es aussieht soll es doch auch auf pc erschienen sein hmm
gibt aber echt nur konsolentests zu dem ding...


----------



## Zerth (4. November 2012)

Clive Barker's Undying ist bis heute eines der besten Horrorspiele. Ich habe es selbst nur durch Zufall von einem Freund bekommen. 

Ich will hier vielleicht noch Dark Messiah of Might und Magic nennen (vom selben Team wie Dishonored). Das Kampfsystem war genial. Leider hat sich das Spiel nicht gut verkauft.


----------



## Sl3nder (4. November 2012)

Leute ihr habt ganz sicher Natural Selection 2 vergessen (((


----------



## Knallfix (4. November 2012)

Hmm, da könnte man noch etliche unverkäufliche Perlen druntersetzen, zB. 
Terra Nova: Strike Force Centauri
System Shock  
Battlezone 
Freespace 
Messiah
Sacrifice
Giants: Citizen  Kabuto
Cybermage
Bioforge
Crimson Skies

Kamen mir gleich in den Sinn
Sind alle 10+ Jahre alt, was mir sagt:
Spiele, die wirklich in Erinnerung bleiben, gibts kaum noch


----------



## Sanador (4. November 2012)

Oh Gott, Giants: Citizen Kabuto habe ich völlig vergessen! 
Es war ein großartiges Spiel mit dem tollen Humor und natürlich Delphi . Einer der wenigen Titel, wo man stolz sein konnte Europäer zu sein.


----------



## nobbit (4. November 2012)

Auf die Liste sollten unbedingt noch Homeworld 1 + 2. Geniales Gameplay aber die 3D-Steuerung war wohl für die Masse zu schwierig... Ansonsten würde ich die Liste von Knallfix haargenau so unterschreiben.


----------



## Mothman (4. November 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> *Defense Grid: The Awakening* - für jeden, der mit dem Genre_ Tower Defense _was anfangen kann.


Jupp, für TD-Fans eigentlich ein Must-Play Titel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. November 2012)

Was will man machen? Die Masse kauft doch überall nur was am meisten beworben und gehyped wird. 
Bei manchen Spielen könnten die Entwickler auch einfach nur einen Haufen in die Verpackung setzen und die Leute würden dann noch loben, dass die Verpackung des Spieles so gut duftet.
Qualität allein zählt heute nichts mehr, leider. Deswegen gibts ja auch so viel Müll, egal ob bei Computerspielen, Filmen oder Musik.
Mir tuts nur immer in der (Spieler-)Seele weh, wenn sich total liebevoll und gut gemachte Spiele nicht verkaufen und der billigste, liebloseste Rotz dann millionenfach.


----------



## doomkeeper (5. November 2012)

Was ist mit No One Lives Forever 1 / 2 ?

Vor allem Teil 1 gehört wohl zu den besten Games die es je für den PC gab.
Groovy Baby.... Yeahhh


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. November 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Was will man machen? Die Masse kauft doch überall nur was am meisten beworben und gehyped wird.
> Bei manchen Spielen könnten die Entwickler auch einfach nur einen Haufen in die Verpackung setzen und die Leute würden dann noch loben, dass die Verpackung des Spieles so gut duftet.
> Qualität allein zählt heute nichts mehr, leider. Deswegen gibts ja auch so viel Müll, egal ob bei Computerspielen, Filmen oder Musik.
> Mir tuts nur immer in der (Spieler-)Seele weh, wenn sich total liebevoll und gut gemachte Spiele nicht verkaufen und der billigste, liebloseste Rotz dann millionenfach.


 
So ist der Mensch eben. Dieses Phänomen gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Ich bringe mal ein ganz krasses Beispiel: 3. Reich, Adolf Hitler. Der Kerl hat den Menschen einen riesigen Haufen Kot vorgeworfen und diesen als Gold verkauft. Die Leute haben es gefressen und sind drauf eingegangen. Das mag ein unpassender Vergleich sein, aber zeigt doch deutlich, wie leicht sich die Masse zumindest einen kurzen Zeitraum lang manipulieren lässt. Und es geht ja auch ums Prinzip. 

Aber jeder Hype geht auch irgendwann mal zuende und dann will die Masse etwas anderes, wenn sie erkennt, dass der immer gleiche Kram, der konsumiert wird, einfach nur größter Müll ist und/oder auf Dauer langweilig wird. Früher oder später wird das auch Serien wie CoD so ergehen. Entweder wird die gleiche Schiene gefahren, nur mit einer neuen oder anderen Marke...oder Produkte, die bis da ein Nischendasein gefristet haben, werden gefragter und die Firmen stellen sich darauf ein.


Welche Spiele ich in die Liste noch nehmen würde: 
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic - Das Spiel bot seinerzeit wirklich tolle, wenn auch hardwarefordernde Grafik, und ein tolles Gameplay. Dazu eine stimmige Welt und eine nette Begleitung für die Hauptfigur. ;D 
Kingdoms of Amalur - Das gleiche in grün. Stimmige Grafik, jede Menge Umfang, tolles Kampfsystem und hübsches Art Design.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2012)

"Mirrors Edge" und "Beyond Good & Evil" - echt ein Jammer, dass solche Ausnahme-Perlen nicht die verdiente Anerkennung erhalten...


----------



## Blacksun84 (5. November 2012)

Mir fehlt noch Battlezone (das am PC, nicht den Titel auf den Heimcomputern der 80er). Ein tolles Spiel mit einer Mischung aus Strategie und Action, das mir schon 1997 gezeigt hat, dass alles nach Innovation ruft, am Ende diese aber keiner spielt - siehe genauso Sacrifice in 2001.


----------



## ichigoleader (5. November 2012)

Da fehlt aber sowas von Blinx und Okami.


----------



## Krushak85 (5. November 2012)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> wenn jemand irgendwo im regal BINRAY DOMAIN sieht. mitnehmen. ein geniales spiel


 
Wäre wirklich so, wenn es nicht diese, wie ich finde, blöde Spracheingabe geben würde. Oder ist das für das Spiel im weiteren Verlauf nicht weiter relevant, wenn man es sich mit seinen Team-Mitgliedern verscherzt?

Und ich kann nur noch Renegade nennen, das im Singeplayer zwar kacke ist, aber im Multiplayer derart rockt.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2012)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> So ist der Mensch eben. Dieses Phänomen gab es schon immer und wird es immer geben. Ich bringe mal ein ganz krasses Beispiel: 3. Reich, Adolf Hitler. Der Kerl hat den Menschen einen riesigen Haufen Kot vorgeworfen und diesen als Gold verkauft. Die Leute haben es gefressen und sind drauf eingegangen. Das mag ein unpassender Vergleich sein, aber zeigt doch deutlich, wie leicht sich die Masse zumindest einen kurzen Zeitraum lang manipulieren lässt. Und es geht ja auch ums Prinzip.


 
von computerspielen zu adolf hitler - respekt! 
manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, was in den köpfen mancher leute vorgeht.


----------



## Chuck-Sarpei (5. November 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Crimson Skies



Das hat sich schlecht verkauft? Wusste ich gar nicht. Die Dog-Fights waren klasse. 

Sagt jemandem "Speed Busters" noch was? Ich fand das schlichtweg geil damals. Neue Auflage mit schicker Grafik und mehr Strecken und Autos raus bringen und ich kaufe das sofort.


----------



## lunatic666 (5. November 2012)

bulletstorm!  kurzweilig macht spass  ,leider geschitten!  naja gibt ja möglichkeiten,,, auf der konsole  hatte es jedenfalls fun gemacht.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (5. November 2012)

Earth 2150. Das wohl beste Strategiespiel, das es in den späten 90ern gab. Das erste, das es in 3D gab.


----------



## hifumi (5. November 2012)

Was auch viel zu wenig erwähnt wird ist FEAR. Nicht wegen dem blöden Mädchen oder irgendwelchen vermeintlichen Horroraspekten, sondern weil es extrem gute KI und Gunplay hat.
Die feindlichen Soldaten sind extrem mobil und recht gut darin dem Spieler in den Rücken zu fallen und zusammen zu arbeiten. Und wenn man sie erschießt feuern sie manchmal beim zu Boden gehn wild ihre Waffe ab und treffen ihre Kameraden oder so. Das Spiel ist zwar ein bisschen monoton, aber die Feuergefechte sind echt so intensiv wie sonst nirgends.


----------



## Worrel (5. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von computerspielen zu adolf hitler - respekt!
> manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, was in den köpfen mancher leute vorgeht.


Die Frage ist: Wieso erst nach über 20 Postings?


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. November 2012)

Wo ist NOLF (2) ?


----------



## knarfe1000 (5. November 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> von computerspielen zu adolf hitler - respekt!
> manchmal frag ich mich wirklich, was in den köpfen mancher leute vorgeht.



Er hat bewusst polemisiert, um das Problem auf den Punkt zu bringen. Meines Erachtens absolut zulässig (Satiriker machen das laufend).


----------



## Astorek (5. November 2012)

*Grim Fandango*
Das Problem des Spiels bestand leider einerseits an der Steuerung, die alteingesessene Adventure-Hasen oftmals als alleinigen Grund heranführen, es nie gespielt zu haben. Und damit tut man dem Spiel verdammt unrecht: Es gibt wirklich kaum Spiele, die es schaffen, eine eigene "Lebensphilosophie" näherzubringen und diese emotional so gut miteinander zu verbinden, ohne dass es wie Selbstzweck wirkt. Nur zu gerne hätte ich mir dazu einen weiteren Teil gewünscht, das Spiel wird wohl für immer einen Platz in meiner Top10 der besten Spiele, die ich je gespielt habe, innehaben... Ich vermute, neben der Bedienung war auch die Art des Grafikstils vom Spiel ein Aspekt, der viele Käufer - zu unrecht - abschreckte. Von den Dialogen und den Rätseln her steckt es meiner Meinung nach sogar die hochgelobte Monkey Island-Serie in die Tasche...


*Alice: Madness Returns*
Das ist ein Spiel, bei dem viele Kritiker wohl vergessen haben, dass Videospiele auch eine Art Kunstform sein können und Storytelling auch auf anderen Wegen stattfinden kann. Um mal frei Telepolis zu zitieren: Wer angesichts der wunderschönen und mit viel Fantasie erbauten Landschaft sich darüber mockiert, dass einige Bodentexturen wie aus PS1-Zeiten aussehen, muss sich die Frage gefallen lassen, warum er in so einem Spiel dauernd den Blick auf den Boden richtet... Spielerisch mag es tatsächlich teilweise recht langwierig sein, aber meiner Meinung nach wurde nur selten der künstlerische Wert der Kulissen, des Soundtracks und dessen Wirkung auf einen aufgeschlossenen Spieler dargestellt, was sich leider auch auf die Verkaufszahlen niederschlug...


*Defense Grid: The Awakening*
Klassisches Tower-Defense, nahezu in Perfektion. Viel besser kann man ein klassisches TD nicht aufziehen...


*F.E.A.R.*
Davon ist hauptsächlich der erste Teil erwähnenswert - und davon, ganz wichtig, NICHT der "leichte" Schwierigkeitsgrad! Sonst kann man die Gegner viel zu leicht überrennen - was schade wäre angesichts ihrer K.I., die durch ihr überlegtes Vorgehen (die reden nicht nur über das, was sie tun - sie tun es wirklich!) für eine etwas andere Spielerfahrung sorgt. Wegen der bis dato besten K.I. in einem Shooter sollte einem das Spiel im Gedächtnis bleiben...


*Prince of Persia - The Sands of Time*
Der erste Teil hat sich leider nicht so gut verkauft (trotzdem gabs gottseidank Nachfolger), dennoch ist auch der erste Teil storytechnisch und spielerisch sehr empfehlenswert. Wem die Nachfolger der Serie (Warrior Within, The Two Thrones) zu schwer sind, sollte dem mit leichtem Anstieg versehenem Erstling noch eine Chance geben...


----------



## NineEleven (5. November 2012)

Bulletstorm, ja. Wegen der wirklich total unverschämten zensur der deutschen Version hat sich das in den Absatzzahlen vielleicht auch niedergeschlagen.
Aber ein tolles, überdrehtes Spiel, das echt Laune macht.

Grim Fandango, jawoll, klasse!

Hellgate: London. Zu Unrecht verunglimpft. Es macht wirklich viel Spass.

Und jetzt mit etwas Zynismus: Orion: Dino Beatdown. Hahahaha


----------



## Chrisn12345 (5. November 2012)

Bulletstorm war definitiv eines meiner Lieblingsspiele 2011.

Endlich mal wieder ein wenig Innovation im Shooter-Genre.
Die "Leash" war echt mal was neues, hat super Laune gemacht. Die Charaktere waren echt klasse. Witzige Dialoge... hab einige Male mit nem fetten Grinsen am PC gesessen  Das Skillshot-System für besonders schöne Kills fand ich auch sehr gelungen.

Zur Zensur an dieser Stelle sei gesagt; Wie kann man sich denn bitte über die in Deutschland vorherrschende Zensur beschweren? Ist es echt so schwierig, sich das Original-Spiel über's Internet zu kaufen?

Also für mich ist Bulletstorm echt eines der am meisten untergegangenen Spiele der letzten Jahre.


----------



## langweiligh3 (5. November 2012)

The Club ist übrigens ein 3rd-Person-Shooter.....

Ganz nebenbei ist das Spiel in Deutschland indiziert- nur so als Hinweis


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (5. November 2012)

Krushak85 schrieb:


> Wäre wirklich so, wenn es nicht diese, wie ich finde, blöde Spracheingabe geben würde. Oder ist das für das Spiel im weiteren Verlauf nicht weiter relevant, wenn man es sich mit seinen Team-Mitgliedern verscherzt?


 
man braucht es ja nicht benutzen. ich kam ganz gut ohne diese scheisse klar. aber ansonsten. klasse spiel für den preis


----------



## Chuck-Sarpei (6. November 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Earth 2150. Das wohl beste Strategiespiel, das es in den späten 90ern gab. Das erste, das es in 3D gab.


 
Ja, da konnte C&C: Tiberian Sun nicht mithalten. Earth 2150 war großartig, vor allem das Zusammenstellen der eigenen Einheiten und Panzer, die spannenden Missionen und für mich war die Grafik damals atemberaubend.


----------



## Snowborn (6. November 2012)

SirForce schrieb:


> Wieso lautet eigentlich das Motto dieser Galerie "Spiele die mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient hätten", wenn The Club und Mercenaries 2 doch scheinbar ziemliche miese Spiele waren (so geht es jedenfalls aus der Beschreibung hervor)?


 
Ich zitiere den Autor des Specials: "In der folgenden Bildergalerie stellen wir euch eine Reihe von Spielen vor, die es verdient hätten, größere und bessere Hits zu werden."

Das schließt sich also nicht aus. Außerdem weise ich darauf hin, dass die Vorschläge in den Galerie-Specials

1. immer auch die subjektive Meinung des Autors darstellen
2. immer auch Anregungen an die User sind, die ihre eigenen Ideen in den Kommentaren verewigen können.

Dazu bringen wir immer mal wieder Community-Updates, die eure (sinnvollen) Vorschläge entsprechend beinhalten. "wie konntet ihr nur xy vergessen" und ähnliche Comments machen somit wenig Sinn, da eine Vollständigkeit nie garantiert werden kann und auch nicht soll. Die Community darf immer ihren Beitrag leisten, den wir entsprechend mit Erwähnungen und Updates honorieren.

Viele Grüße

Snowborn


----------



## Snowborn (6. November 2012)

langweiligh3 schrieb:


> The Club ist übrigens ein 3rd-Person-Shooter.....
> 
> Ganz nebenbei ist das Spiel in Deutschland indiziert- nur so als Hinweis



Danke für den Hinweis. Unsere Autorin hat das leider übersehen. Ich habe das Spiel aus der Galerie und die Bildunterschrift entfernt.

Viele Grüße

Snowborn


----------



## Krushak85 (6. November 2012)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> man braucht es ja nicht benutzen. ich kam ganz gut ohne diese scheisse klar. aber ansonsten. klasse spiel für den preis


 
Wenn das wirklich so ist, dann gucke ich es mir auch nochmal an, weil ich es sonst auch recht gut fand.

Und Bulletstorm ist wirklich cool. Das Spiel ist einfach nur witzig und abgedreht und sollte in jeder Sammlung stehen


----------

